# New SR40



## tmyoungjr (May 6, 2011)

Picked up my new SR40 on Tuesday evening.

Put about 45 rounds through it. No issues at that point. Can't hit the broadside of a barn - but that's 100% me. A solid day at the range will iron that particular kink out but I'm super excited!


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats on the new family member! 
The SR40 is a good 40! The felt re-coil is mild.
Post pic's if you can.
Shoot straight and safe!

Lateck,


----------



## tmyoungjr (May 6, 2011)




----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting.


----------

